# Shetland goslings :)



## MotherOfChickens (3 June 2017)

first year with geese and I have to say, wasn't that keen n them once I got them at first! I had sold them but due to lockdown, I kept them and they grew on me. I do love how they are so dedicated to each other. Three goslings so far, one egg left-there were 6 eggs but been having raven trouble hence the netting.They are a rare breed-there's another breeder locally who's birds are from a different line so we'll be pairing up youngsters later


----------



## WandaMare (3 June 2017)

Ah they are really sweet, mum is looking a bit protective


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 June 2017)

thats dad  and yes, he nearly got me when I was sliding some crumb in lol. Shetlands are sex linked, so mum is grey and white. in that pic the one in the middle is a male and the two on the outside are female (I think).


----------



## Moobli (3 June 2017)

Very sweet.  We have lots and lots and lots of goslings ... but they are wild greylag (with some pinkfooted and Canada mixed in).  I watched in horror last week as a male swan appeared to hunt a family of geese and goslings before singling one gosling and repeated diving under the water and attacking it before appearing to drown it   Even once it was dead he continued to dive and grab its body to peck at it and throw it around.  I knew swans were extremely territorial but had no idea they were actively hunt and kill other birds.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 June 2017)

yeah, swans a barstewards-there's a reason I don't take the dog to the Clyde atm and its not to protect the swans from my dogs lol!


----------



## Esmae (5 June 2017)

They are really cute.  Lucky you.


----------

